# API General Cure



## BigXor (Dec 15, 2014)

Can 



 be used with cherry shrimp and horned snails in the tank?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

API General Cure is safe for shrimp, snails and plants.
Active Ingredients are 250mg Metronidazole and 75mg Praziquantel per packet (1 packet to be used for every 10 gallons, requires two doses, second dose being 48hrs after first dose).

I've used it with fish, plants and snails, just fine, but haven't personally tried with shrimp, but it supposed to be safe. Fish tolerated this med very well and the med worked fast. Doesn't stain silicone nor discolor water.


EDIT:
Just read Something'sFishy's comment, the package only lists active ingredients and so no mention of copper. But I remember before I bought this med, I searched if it was safe for inverts and there were reports of it being safe.


----------



## Something'sFishy (Jul 6, 2015)

I am not positive, but I believe it includes Copper, that os a no go on all inverts, may I ask what you are trying to treat? I bet some Indian Almond Leaves, Aquarium Salt and a slight rise in Temp might be able to fix it


If Waterlife says theres no copper, then pretty much anything else safe on fish, is fine with shrimp.


----------



## BigXor (Dec 15, 2014)

Something'sFishy said:


> I am not positive, but I believe it includes Copper, that os a no go on all inverts, may I ask what you are trying to treat? I bet some Indian Almond Leaves, Aquarium Salt and a slight rise in Temp might be able to fix it
> 
> 
> If Waterlife says theres no copper, then pretty much anything else safe on fish, is fine with shrimp.



Just wanted to have some on hand for my community tank. Thing was I didn't know if it's OK for inverts. I don't have much med's on hand, just stocking the medicine chest.

Thanks for the info.


----------

